# Starting Rat Rescue Center



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm Starting a rat Rescue center in my area for all the abandond rats. Before anyone jumps my case, i have cages, food, space, adoption papers, Release papers.. all in all i've done my homework. I've been looking into this on and off for 3 years now and i am now finally 100% prepared for the job! I'm making this post because i can't seem to find a name for the Rescue :|... and i thought it would be nice if i could get fellow rat lovers to assite and help me . Thank you for your votes!!!


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

One thing that helps rescues is being able to abreviate the name. Like Rodere Rat Rescue's abreviation is RRR- which also stands for our three main goals. Rescue, Rehabilitate, and Rehome! And rodere is the latin verb meaning 'to gnaw'

Those names mentioned might be difficult for people to remember. :Under the Sun Rat Rescue" (USRR) or something like that. 

A play on words is always favorable, or something that makes a catchy abrevation.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

uMgazi is the name of the ranch me and my mother own. So were going to have uMgazi in there but i know what you mean. So fare my moms set on "uMgazi Ranch& Rat Rescue" since uMgazi isn't an american name it will probley have a hard time being catchy and easy but we're hoping since it's different it might stick in peoples minds. I like what you have for the three R's!!!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

thank you for all your votes, i'm going to keep finding out as much as i possibley can. I have "business" cards being made  with our own logo.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ooohh!!! What's the logo!! Post it please...or you could Pm me. *giggle* lol


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

A rescue is a large, time consuming, expensive undertaking. If you don't mind me throwing in my two cents, you should probably wait until you're not under your parents roof and depending on them to support you. 

How old are you? Do you have your license? Are you prepared to have a vet fund of up to $1000 set aside incase something comes up? Do you have an off site location to do quarentines?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm 18 and i've been able to drive for 2 years now. I've also had 2 jobs for 3 1/2 years now and trust me $1,000 is nothing for me. of course they are part time jobs but when you really know how to save it adds up . Everything has been more than thought out . Thank you for your concern .


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok, as long as you feel that you can handle it. When do you plan on bringing rats in?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll only start accepting rats when i've got enough bedding (towels and shirts as well) to have two sets to each cage. So while one bunch is being washed they can have nice clean towls to sleep in till next cleaning. I have about 19 water bottels but i want to get a few more just in case. I've got about 5 open cages but would like to get more incase we get someone who ends up being preg. so we can give her a quiet place to have her babes. Our Quarin. area is finished having water bottels and cages done there (thought i would get that ready first since knowone will go straight to adoption when they first come here). I have a good supplie of food but still want to get more. I have everything i just want to double up to make sure i don't run short. I'll also start accepting little ones once i've got "adds" made out so people know about the new rescue and can contact me . I'm also in the process of getting a webpage  i'm going to put more work into that once the rescue is up and running effectivly.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds like you have it well thought out. Do you do any sewing? It's not hard to learn and it would be a great cheap way to get hammocks for every cage. 

Do you have a rat room? You should post pics of your setup .


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a sew machine  and i can sew myself . I've made a few i'm working on the hooks for each corner though. I'm thinking of sewing a loop to the inside of each corner but also hanging out.... does that make since?? probly not, i'll try to post a pic of what i mean. I don't have a digi camra but i have a one time use one and i can scann the pics in . I'll get pics asap . I have a horse show tomorrow so i should have a few left over after i ride that i can use .


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yay!! Pics!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

OoOoO This sounds like a good idea! I hope it all works out well for you  Hey maybe I'll come visit you one day, Your only about 2 1/2 - 3 hours away from me.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

JennieLove said:


> OoOoO This sounds like a good idea! I hope it all works out well for you  Hey maybe I'll come visit you one day, Your only about 2 1/2 - 3 hours away from me.


Were? I'm in Wattsonville.

You don't have to say if you don't want to. :wink:


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I looked on mapquest and Sky14, your about 4-4 1/2 hours away from Nazarath.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah I know but were are you?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello,
little update for everyone! yes JennieLove it would be beond awesome if you came down/up!! that would beond rock lol. 
Back to business  i've created all the adoption, release, and donations forms and my dad is making me some cards with info of how to contact the rescue. I'll use are logo as my icon as soon as dad gets it onto the comp for me. My mom is also been really helpful she baught me 5 more water bottels and some rattie toys! Even baught me a towl container, food container and a speshal wash bin!! I owe her so much! I've set up a private rescue email for people to contact me at, and i'll be getting a speical PO Box so i don't get unwanted rats dumped on my door step. We just need to move her stuff out of my old tack room and wash it all out then move everything in!! 
After all that is done i'm planing on posting fliers so expose the rescue! Anyone as excited as i am??


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I am! Haha.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

We;re moving all of moms stuff tomorrow and will be cleaning the whole place out. Moms going to Oregon this weekend for some Alpaca thing so i'm thinking we'll open sometime next week should everything go as planed. I would like to have cards before then but i know dads busy so i'm trying not to hassel him .


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Congrats!

It'll be hard work but I imagine very rewarding! 

Good luck!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I opened up a few windows in the rat room today to see if that made a big diff in the room temp. Mostly because i wanted to see if i need more fans should the cooler die. When i opened one of the windows there was a huge dead wasp nest! (i'm not sure how to spell it worry). Then about 5 more mini ones being built. My dad too them down for me to they could go build thier homes somewhere else. If i get stung by one of them i have to go to the hospital so :| scary for me. 
My mom found another smaller shelf that i'm going to turn into yet another cage for the rescue. I'm bringing my bf down here for about a week (we have no school ) and i'm going to see if i can use his camra so everyone can have a look see .


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Well a little update is i've gotten a PoBox for the rescue today so i can now add that to my contact card . Then i also have the email for the rescue , so thats my little update. I'm some what open now, I just need to creat fliers and get them out there . This saterday i'll be back down home and i'll get some pics of the over all set up i have going.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

What's the addy? (address) I'd like to visit.  You can Pm it to me if you don't want to post it.:wink:


----------



## tasha (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm glad so many people live in Cali lol! I'd love to see your setup if you do get around to taking pics


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sky14 said:


> What's the addy? (address) I'd like to visit.  You can Pm it to me if you don't want to post it.:wink:


Hello? 

Naz??


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

sorry it's been a while, I spraned my ankel a few days ago and then hurt my figure and still can't really type. The addy i have isn't my house addy but i'll post it incase someone would want to make a dontation, has questions or just wants to say hi .

uMgaziRanch&RatRescue
PoBox 123
Proberta, ca 96078

[email protected]

Oh and being the dork i am, I forgot to ask Shaun to bring his cam to get better pics of the rescue so i'm foced to wait and make everyone else wait. I'm sorry  it shouldn't be much longer though.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I got some TakeHome boxes for when someone adopts a rat from the rescue. I only got 4 too see if they we're a good size and what not. They will have my email and PoBox info on it in case they ever need to email me with questions.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Naz, here's a test with your boxes. Take your most skitty chewer and put her in that box for an hour or so. See if it lasts. My bet is, that its too thin and you'll have an escapee...LOL


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

I'd be happy to do any graphics/illustrations for you (headers/footers for flyers, a logo etc). I'm an illustration student and i've done commercial stuff before, and people have always been happy with the results. Just let me know if you need anything


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Same hear I'm a good artist and I'd love to draw for you.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanx for the box tip lilspaz, I'll have to do that . Also thank you Sara and Sky14, i have an idea of a logo right now. I'd like to contact you but forgive me if i take a while since I'm stilling getting some things off the ground lol. Thank You again !!!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok yet another update, I placed two of the little ones in with 6 ventilation holes in each wall. I left them in there for about 30 minutes while i was making the new double story house for the boys (i was in the room the whole time). They did pretty good, no real damage other than chewing on the holes a little. So hehe first test went well


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

You can Pm me and if you'd like to talk let me know and I'll give you my phone number.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

ok Sky i'll pm you the next chance i get.Another up date, There have been no rattie surenders but i've given cards to all the petstores in my area and willbe working on fliers for at two of the shelters i vol. for. There also haven't been any adoptions but i've been getting tons of donations of clothes, and towls. Someone got my carefresh bedding. I wont be useing it but i'm glad someone tryed to help. I gave them a heads up about the carefresh for next time. I've also gotten an old wire rabbit cage that has his harsh mesh wire wraped around it with sharp areas everywhere :|. I thanked them and removed the harsh mesh and sanitized it. I'm glad people are trying to help .


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ditto!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Why won't you use the Carefresh?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

My main reason is because of howdusty it is, Dust makes me sneeze like crazy . Also an old rabbit of mine ended up geting a build up of dust if his nose which cause a HUGE puss bubble/pocket on his nose. The vet said i should change beddings while he stayed there for treatment. I switched to the chunky wood blocks and i haven't sneezed since (I can breath again lol). However Damin (Rabbit) died while getting treatment because the puss bubblewas blocking his airway so the vet poped it and kept it clean but the hold was easy the size of a dime. It kept getting infected and one day I got a call and he was dead :'(. This might seem like astupid reason but the fact i don't sneez anymore helps.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Poor baby! Rabbits are very sensitive, it's true. Though, I think what your rabbit went through was a bit of an isolated incidence, where maybe something else was aiding to his problem(s), since many rabbit owners use Carefresh and love it. Though, I agree completely that it's dusty, and I personally hate using Carefresh, especially the original gray kind. I also use pelleted litter now (for both BunBun and the rats) and I much, MUCH prefer it.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

yea i totaly agree Night, i loved the stuff for a while but hated teh Sneezing. I'm thinking there was something else coming into play, I never thought too much about it after Damin died *sniffle  * I'm now useing yesterdays news For Zev and it's al ot less smelly , plus after i clean his cage i have a bunny safe play pen he gets toplay in (sometimes whilei'm cleaning his cage). Theplaypen is out in the sun andi believe he loves it. Have you ever seen Bun Bun do stand still jumps and then go wild?i love watching them


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Binkies? Yes! Even though I've seen tons of rabbits doing binkies, it never gets old and always makes me giggle incessantly  BunBun doesn't binky too much anymore thanks to her arthritis (she's turning 15 in June), but she does do the little head shakes and will do mini-binkies. 

I use wood stove pellets. They're pretty much the exact same thing as other pelleted wood litters (they're made with hardwoods, not softwoods such as pine and cedar), but because they're made for wood stove burning, you can get a 45 lb bag for only $3-$5. If you have any Tractor Supply Co. stores in your area, they usually carry them during the colder months. I always stock up during the winter, since they don't sell them during spring/summer, unfortunately.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

nice, i'll have to check that out next time i go into town.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

WOOOO HOOOO uMgazi Rescue is getting a web page! i will post the link as soon as i'm done creating the page!!!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Whoohoo! lol


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

ggrrr i'm so close to being done and the site said an error has occured.... oie i hope this doesn't delete all my work .


----------

